# Thankful today



## BootsAndJeans

I wasvdiagnosed with renal cancer in April and had my left kidney removed in June

Had my followup contrast MRI & tests last Tuesday.

Results were good. No internal issues where they took my left kidney. The 1.7mm lesion they thought was on my right kidney is not present.

Blood work came back with no issues. Kidney function and urination tests were all good.

It seems like I beat this, so far. I will get an MRI every 6 months for the next two years.

Personally, I am taking this as a gift of providence and from the extra lengths taken by the lady ER doctor. I am trying to use this gift of life and health to become the best version of myself, best husband, father and grandfather, thar I can be. I regret taking my wife for granted and I have told her all this directly. More importantly, I am really be conscious that my actions reflect my words and thoughts.

To me, God has used this challenge to show me a better way to live. He also showed me how much my wife is a part of me. She was strong, patient and caring through this whole ordeal.


----------



## *Deidre*

I think with God, we can have an entirely different perspective on adversity. It's pretty amazing. 🙏


----------



## jlg07

Congrats B&J on the news!!!! Get out and really enjoy life!


----------



## ConanHub

Gifts are good.🙂


----------



## Rus47

BootsAndJeans said:


> To me, God has used this challenge to show me a better way to live. He also showed me how much my wife is a part of me. She was strong, patient and caring through this whole ordeal.


Been in same place as you 2 decades ago. Best to you.


----------

